# Shimano Lesath BX Power Game - H oder XH??



## Oliver1978 (9. September 2014)

Hallo nochmals an die Spezialisten hier im Forum,

nach langer Überlegung habe ich mir als Spinnrute für Hecht und Zander nun eine Shimano Lesath BX Power Game mit 2,7m Länge - und derzeit in H - also 20-80g Wurfgewicht gegönnt.

Noch hätte ich die Möglichkeit, die Rute gegen eine XH Version mit angegebenen 60-120g zu tauschen. Ich bin echt verunsichert was richtig ist - das ist echt eine geile Rute, aber bei dem Preis muss ich mich echt richtig entscheiden.

Also - ich möchte damit hauptsächlich auf Hecht fischen, falls mal ein mittlerer Wels einsteigen sollte, möchte ich diesen auch irgendwie landen können. Zielfisch ist aber ganz klar Hecht und Zander. Die Köder sind zu 70% Wobbler und Spinner, die anderen 30% sind Gummifische.

Ködergrößen sind die üblichen Verdächtigen - Hechtwobbler und Gummis bis 18cm und maximal 30g Blei.

Welche Rutenversion würdet ihr nehmen? Die H behalten - oder die XH nehmen?? Sollte ich besser ab und zu die Rute etwas "überlasten" - und dafür meistens im Wurfgewicht bleiben - oder besser die XH Variante nehmen und etwas zu kräftig unterwegs sein?? Schön ist halt, wenn man einen 30g Wobbler noch schön werfen und führen kann - aber auch einen Zalt mit 70g nehmen kann...

Bitte um Euren Rat -

Ganz lieben Dank,
Oliver


----------



## Dsrwinmag (10. September 2014)

*AW: Shimano Lesath BX Power Game - H oder XH??*

Ich denke, du kannst bedenkenlos die XH nehmen. Ich bin hauptsächlich mit ner Beastmaster CX 210XH und Stella 4000SFE unterwegs, welche die gleichen, meiner Meinung nach, überzogenen  Wurfgewichtsangaben hat. Mit der schmeiß und führ ich ab 10g alles aus meinem Sortiment, problemlos. 
Da ich keine allzu schweren Spinnköder verwende, aber in Spinnpausen gerne einen Death Rig-Boilie, bzw. einen ordentlichen Köfi ablege, schleife ich neuerdings zusätzlich eine passende Tele mit, weil die Spinnrute mit 80g überfordert wirkt (Best Performance: 60-120g, Max: 150g).

Kann aber bei deiner Rute wieder ganz anders sein...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2014)

*AW: Shimano Lesath BX Power Game - H oder XH??*

Das nenne ich mal ein Luxusproblem, welches so mancher gerne hätte!
Ich hatte mir die Rute in XH mal angeschaut und wollte sie damals zum Spinnen auf Waller einsetzen.
Bei deinem Köderspektrum dürfte die Rute in H doch ausreichen, da sie bis 80gr. angeben ist und somit ein 70gr. Zalt kein Problem sein dürfte.
Dazu ist sie auch auf Zander mit etwas kleineren Ködergrößen zu gebrauchen, welche mit der XH nur bedingt zu fischen sein werden.
Ich würde also für deinen Einsatzbereich definitiv die H wählen, mit dem mittelprächtigen Beifangwaller wird auch diese klar kommen!
Des weiteren wäre es nett und auch für andere interessant, wenn du egal welche Rute du wählst, etwas über die gemachten Erfahrungen mit dieser hier schreiben würdest.

Jürgen


----------



## Oliver1978 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Shimano Lesath BX Power Game - H oder XH??*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal ein Luxusproblem, welches so mancher gerne hätte!
> Ich hatte mir die Rute in XH mal angeschaut und wollte sie damals zum Spinnen auf Waller einsetzen.
> Bei deinem Köderspektrum dürfte die Rute in H doch ausreichen, da sie bis 80gr. angeben ist und somit ein 70gr. Zalt kein Problem sein dürfte.
> Dazu ist sie auch auf Zander mit etwas kleineren Ködergrößen zu gebrauchen, welche mit der XH nur bedingt zu fischen sein werden.
> ...




Hallo Jürgen, 

ganz lieben Dank schon mal... ich werde die H Version behalten (und ja, das ist echt ein Luxusproblem - aber genau deshalb, weil ich sonst niemals so viel Geld für eine Rute hinblättern würde, könnte und wollte ist es mir ja so wichtig, dass ich hier genau bedacht wähle... 

Sehr gerne werde ich berichten - mal sehen, vielleicht nehme ich die Spinne sogar mit ans Mittelmeer um vom Ufer aus auf Wolfsbarsch loszuziehen.

Eine letzte Frage noch wegen der Stärke - meinst Du, ich kann mit der Traumrute auch noch Gummis mit 15cm und 30g Kopf sauber werfen und führen? Wäre die Rute auch für die Boddengewässer noch völlig ausreichend im Wurfgewicht? 

Ich habe eben schon einige leichte bis mittelschwere Ruten und möchte diese vor allem für mittlere bis größere Köder einsetzen. Aber ich denke auch, dass man für die heimischen Gewässer kaum mehr wirft als den 70g Zalt - oder??

LG Oliver


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2014)

*AW: Shimano Lesath BX Power Game - H oder XH??*



> vielleicht nehme ich die Spinne sogar mit ans Mittelmeer um vom Ufer aus auf Wolfsbarsch loszuziehen.


Dazu wird die H auch perfekt passen, um nicht zu sagen, ihr angestammtes Einsatzgebiet!



> Wäre die Rute auch für die Boddengewässer noch völlig ausreichend im Wurfgewicht?


Im Bodden vor allem mit größeren Gummis, wäre eigentlich die XH besser geeignet.
Ich würde der H Gummis bis 18cm an 20gr.Köpfen zutrauen, dann wird aber Schluss sein!
Allerdings schriebst du in deinem Eingangspost noch etwas von Zandern und man kann nicht alles, auch nicht von einer wohl überdurchschnittlichen Rute erwarten, wäre ja auch sonst zu einfach!



> Eine letzte Frage noch wegen der Stärke - meinst Du, ich kann mit der  Traumrute auch noch Gummis mit 15cm und 30g Kopf sauber werfen und  führen?


Mal als Beispiel, ein 6" Lunkercity Salt Shaker wiegt mit 21gr. Kopf ca. 60gr.,wenn also ein 30gr. Kopf verwendet wird, bist du bei 70gr., also immer noch im Wurfgewichtsbereich der Rute.
Daher dürfte es sicher kein Problem sein diese Art Köder sauber zu fischen!
Allerding gebe ich zu bedenken, dass die Lesath Power Game eigentlich keine ausgesprochene Gummirute ist, vielmehr eine Spinne, mit der "auch" Gummi gefischt werden kann.
Fürs reine Gummifischen gibt es bessere und günstigere Ruten.

Das was die Shimano Werbestrategen heute eine progressive Aktion nennen, wurde bisher als semiparabolisch-parabolisch bezeichnet!



> Aber ich denke auch, dass man für die heimischen Gewässer kaum mehr wirft als den 70g Zalt - oder??


(persönlich empfinde ich den Zalt ohnehin als deutlich überbewertet, vielleicht weil ich noch nix großartiges darauf gefangen habe?)

Genau so siehts aus, denn andauerndes Spinnen mit XXL Ködern ist eine recht anstrengende Angelegenheit und wird eigentlich nur auf Waller und Großhecht (z.B. Bodden) praktiziert.
Selbst habe ich dieses Frühjahr ausgiebig Wallerspinnen mit Ködern bis 200gr. gemacht, leider bisher ohne Erfolg. Daher weiß ich wie anstrengend dieser "Sport" ist und für mich als rückengeschädigten Menschen, ohne ab und zu eine Pause zu machen, gar nicht mehr zu leisten!
Spass macht es jedenfalls nicht, zumindest auf Dauer!

Hier noch ein link, wo du die Lesath(XH) im Einsatz sehen kannst:
(die Twinpower in den Sand legen, wie auf einem dieser Bilder zu sehen, besser nicht nachmachen!)

http://www.rapala-fishco.ch/aktives-fischen-auf-wels

Hier noch etwas zu Rutenaktionen:

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Rueckblende/Die-Kurve-kriegen

Jürgen

P.S.:Ich gehe bei den Erörterungen hier, von einer Rute in Standardlänge
von 2,70m aus!
Wenn du einen Tipp für eine geniale Boddenrute/Wallerrute für unter 150€ brauchst, bitte PN!


----------

